# Heat?



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a 10g aquarium with 6 baby goldfish about 6 months old i know i need a bigger tank,but i need to know how much heat does a 60 watt light bulb give off?Would this be too much heat for my tank?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The best way to find out is a thermometer,and keep an eye on the tank while the light is on.If you cant get a larger tank anytime soon,they have some very totes at Walmart,for very good prices.Though its not very showy,it would keep the goldies in perfect health until you can upgrade.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Can light be too bright?Like damage the goldfish eyes?These are 2 black moors and 3 fantails.I was also wondering one of my fantails when i bought it was clear a little black around its top fin and red on the skin around its gills but it acts fine eats swims so is this just coloring?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

A thermometer would tell you, but I'd just go get a spiral cfl lightbulb to go in the light socket. If the room is a comfortable temp the goldies are probably fine. I second the idea of some totes..or just get another 10g for about 10$.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

What are totes?And petsmart's 10g's are around 30$ Is there a place i can get them cheaper?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Walmart.com: Sterilite 58-Quart Storage Box, Set of 8: Storage & Organization
Those are totes,lol.Its hard to say on the gill color,and would be much easier if you could get a picture of the fish in question.

BTW dont let that price get to you thats for a set.If you look at walmart or even dollar general or family dollar you will find storage containers.They are much cheaper than fish tanks,just not the best looking things.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

Petco is running there $1 a gallon sale, so the 10gal is $10. Usually a regular tank isn't all that expensive anyway, my local pet store has 10g for $16~$17


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

As was mentioned a CFL will give off much less heat. They are those ones that are sold as energy saving bulbs. If you want one for live plants look for a bulb that says 'daylight'.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok i see what you're saying about totes i might actually have one lol!And i guess i forgot how bad Walmart's fish dep. is the black moors are white,well everything in that tank is white they have plecos with goldfish but the goldies are sick...poor fishies


----------

